# Newbie and permissions



## King Wookie (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey guys.
Just installed Ubuntu 9.10 on an old pc. Extremely painless, and a good experience for my 1st foray.

Just 1 issue. I need to install files for skype into a root folder, but it says I don't have the right permissions. I did set up the account as admin.

Any advice?


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 24, 2010)

You mean a folder owned by root?

You need to use sudo command to essentially perform the task as root or superuser. More info below:

http://www.ghacks.net/2009/04/01/help-i-use-ubuntu-and-theres-no-su/


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 25, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> You mean a folder owned by root?
> 
> You need to use sudo command to essentially perform the task as root or superuser. More info below:
> 
> http://www.ghacks.net/2009/04/01/help-i-use-ubuntu-and-theres-no-su/



Thx. so, if I can ask your indulgance, how do I use this to copy a file into a folder with restricted access?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 25, 2010)

Basically you need to run the SUDO command when ever your doing anything, it gives you admin rights for what ever your attempting to do.

It means if a hacker accessed your system remotely there isn't much they can do unless they know your password.


It's an even bigger pain then vista/win sevens pop up windows asking you if you want to run a program.

( in my opinion)

I couldn't get into linux at all, also there was always one component in all rigs I've tried that didn't work.

( usually VGA or Wifi)


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok. So in my case I just need to copy some files into a root folder as such. 
What command would I use then?

Been spoilt with Windows and Mac osX


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 25, 2010)

King Wookie,

I think you misunderstood the install process.
From the skype site, download the package for Ubuntu
it will have a *.deb* extension.
Open up a terminal and type:
*sudo dpkg -i the-file-you-downloaded.deb*

Here is a link that may explain better:
https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/add-applications/C/install-file.html

NOTE:
This is for individually downloaded files.
Most all packages are available via the Synaptic Package Manager (GUI).

Hope this helps


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 25, 2010)

sudo cp _file_ _dir_ (dir = new location)

You will then be asked for your usual account password and when input successfully the "cp" command will run with elevated privileges. To copy a whole directory/folder instead of one file it's cp -R _directory_ instead of filename.

As for Skype itself follow reg's advice above but you will certainly need to know what I just said above in general.


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 25, 2010)

Thx gents. I'll give it a bash.
The ironic part was this was a pc put together to help a friend out, as she is without at the mo. But I've just found out the wireless internet system she has does not have Linux drivers, so it's a moot point. So annoying.

But, I'm learning, so it's not a waste.


----------



## Kovoet (Feb 25, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Thx gents. I'll give it a bash.
> The ironic part was this was a pc put together to help a friend out, as she is without at the mo. But I've just found out the wireless internet system she has does not have Linux drivers, so it's a moot point. So annoying.
> 
> But, I'm learning, so it's not a waste.



JY kan nou vir jouself slim noem LOL


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 25, 2010)

Nee wat. Lang pad om te loop voor dit.


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 25, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Thx gents. I'll give it a bash.
> The ironic part was this was a pc put together to help a friend out, as she is without at the mo. But I've just found out the wireless internet system she has does not have Linux drivers, so it's a moot point. So annoying.
> 
> But, I'm learning, so it's not a waste.


The wireless doesn't have drivers for Linux or
the wireless wasn't recognized on install?

If wireless is the problem and there really isn't
any Linux drivers (there may be, based on the chip set) 
then it's a simple matter of using the NDIS wrapper 
and the Windows driver.
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper

Don't give up so easily, you will most certainly learn something
about Linux giving you a much broader knowledge of operating systems.
(the business world relies on *nix/linux for mission critical tasks)


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 25, 2010)

regexorcist said:


> (the business world relies on *nix/linux for mission critical tasks)



E.g. cheap and reliable servers and network infrastructure.


----------



## regexorcist (Feb 26, 2010)

Wrigleyvillain said:


> E.g. cheap and reliable servers and network infrastructure.


Exactly 

Servers for Financial Systems and infrastructure routers run a *nix based system.
One more thing, the majority of the INTERNET is *nix/linux based 

Now it's time for the desktop


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh yeah don't forget easily scalable and customizable and as powerful as you could hope for. As far as code and OS goes anyway. Without an expensive and legally binding license and "support agreement".

Always been UNIX, Linux more noteworthy and relevant today going forward as free and collaborative and, by it's nature, always changing for the better.

P.S. Sorry but it's never time for the desktop. For the masses. Not any *nix we know anytime soon anyway. That ship sailed (and sank).


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 18, 2010)

look, when you have a file that you need permissions to use or access, a handy thing to do is "chmod a+x" what this does is allow the user to execute the file in question. This usually eliminates the need for Sudo.


----------

